# Anyone used Slentrol the new diet Medicine for dogs?



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

Has anyone tried or knows of anyone that has tried the new diet medicine for dogs called Slentrol? my vet recommended it for our Bulldog but I am trying to get some insight if anyone else has tried it. It's fairly new so they dont have a long term study on it but the facts taht I have read so far seems like it could be dangerous for her also considering she is a Bully and allergic to everything and anything. Any insight on the diet medicine Slentrol would be greatly appreciated. Thanks =0)


----------



## whimsy (Aug 19, 2007)

I think it would be a lot easier and safer to just cut down on your dog's food. Same as people who fool araound with diet stuff, the weight always comes back and there are some serious side effects from some of those diets. I prefer to cut my portions and never have seconds, it helps in the right way and the weight stays off. I bought a smaller size plate to make sure I didn't overload which is what happens with the large size plates. And I never have dessert, except for a fruit, or sherbet.
I wouldn't dream of giving junk like that to my dog. I had to put one of my dogs on a diet before and they adapt quite well. You can add cooked squash as a filler if the dog seems too hungry. But leaner is better for all dogs.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

If your bully is having problems losing weight, first get a 4 or 6 panel thyroid drawn. These thyroid tests are sent to LABS not done inthe office and can determine if your dog is hypothyroid, which can cause difficulty losing wieght as well as many other problems that our beloved Bullies are prone to. 

Next, look at a carb free diet for her, something along the lines of EVO dog food or go to a BARF raw diet. This will provide all the nutrition she needs without the dog feeling hungry or deprived. 

Then get her MOVING! Bullies tend to be lazy, a couple of walks a day, the dog park to run and play with other dogs whatever, but the more she moves the better off she'll be in the long run nad the fewer joint problems she'll have as she gets older. 

Drugs (other than a thyroid program if she needs it) are a last resort for weight loss, they tend to be hard on the heart and the liver.

http://petdiabetes.wikia.com/wiki/Low-carb_diet

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1597&articleid=449

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1597&articleid=449


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you for your insight! the only problem why the vet recommeded this medicine was because she just tore her cruciate ligament and will need surgery more than likely to repair it and the vet said more that likely no surgeons will operate on her due to her weight and since she is on a strict no exercise plan I am unable to keep up with her daily walks and trips to the dog parks now =0( this is very trying for us cause she also was diagnosed with kidney problems as well. I have ordered some books on the BARF diet I never really heard of it before until this week when I was doing research to alternative methods for dieting! I need to figure out if this will be good for kidney's or not? I am guessing it should be since it's not kibble but I just need to do research and see how it works I have no clue how to do it or where to start so hopefully these books i have ordered will give me some insight! We have had the thyroid test done actually last week it was part of the procedure to getting started on this diet medicine was to take these tests and she came back fine and they did recheck her kidney values and said they were also looking good. Right now she is ont he Canine KD food. Thank you for your help!




cshellenberger said:


> If your bully is having problems losing weight, first get a 4 or 6 panel thyroid drawn. These thyroid tests are sent to LABS not done inthe office and can determine if your dog is hypothyroid, which can cause difficulty losing wieght as well as many other problems that our beloved Bullies are prone to.
> 
> Next, look at a carb free diet for her, something along the lines of EVO dog food or go to a BARF raw diet. This will provide all the nutrition she needs without the dog feeling hungry or deprived.
> 
> ...


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Ugh, KD is HORRIBLE food! Here are some sites t ogive you more info on Raw diets. 

http://www.canismajor.com/dog/barf.html

http://www.rawlearning.com/

http://www.preciouspets.org/newsletters/articles/kidney-failure-diet.htm


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

THank you for those links I already checked them out and I think I'm definatly going to try this once I figure it out =0) I'm just confused ont he raw diet and the BARF diet. It seems as they are two different things. One says do not have any veggies etc and the other says yes.? so i will do a little more research on that! I appreciate your help!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

dleggs15 said:


> THank you for those links I already checked them out and I think I'm definatly going to try this once I figure it out =0) I'm just confused ont he raw diet and the BARF diet. It seems as they are two different things. One says do not have any veggies etc and the other says yes.? so i will do a little more research on that! I appreciate your help!


I am not familiar with Slentrol. 

First I do not feed raw!! I have read a lot on raw feeding here are links if you really want to learn to feed raw.

http://rawlearning.com/

http://www.rawfed.com/myths/index.html

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/rawfeeding

http://www.rawfeddogs.net/

http://dogaware.com.hosting.domaindi...ng.html#co-ops

The BARF diet is a lot of work; you might want to try the “prey model”. 

Actually doing NV would probably be the easiest. It's available in pet stores. 
http://www.naturesvariety.com/content.lasso?page=1483

Be sure to do lots of research before attempting the raw diet. Good luck!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Patt said:


> I am not familiar with Slentrol.
> 
> First I do not feed raw!! I have read a lot on raw feeding here are links if you really want to learn to feed raw.
> 
> ...


NV is easiest, but it's also very expensive. You can do Prey Model or BARF cheaply by buying wholesale.


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

I havn't heard of the NV diet but after looking at the website it looks pretty easy! I am going to look into both factors! The NV would probably be easiest for me and my fiance. He is a vegetarion and doesn't touch meat and he is partially responsible for the feedings when I am not home and I think he would be able to do the NV diet better than an actual raw diet! But I will look into both and speak with him. If you use NV do you do only the frozen raw or do you mix the kibble in with it? I was reading but it said u could do either way I didn't know if you had experiance doing one or the other? THanks again! I'm learning a lot that I had no clue was even available!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

dleggs15 said:


> If you use NV do you do only the frozen raw or do you mix the kibble in with it? I was reading but it said u could do either way I didn't know if you had experiance doing one or the other? THanks again! I'm learning a lot that I had no clue was even available!


I have no experience, I do not feed raw. The people I know usually take 1 or 2 patties out at night let it defrost in the refrig and it's ready to feed in the morning. I believe some feed w/kibble others don't. I thought it was best to feed NV by itself, but I'm not sure. There is a lot of raw feeders on this board so I'm sure they will have the answer for you.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

dleggs15 said:


> I havn't heard of the NV diet but after looking at the website it looks pretty easy! I am going to look into both factors! The NV would probably be easiest for me and my fiance. He is a vegetarion and doesn't touch meat and he is partially responsible for the feedings when I am not home and I think he would be able to do the NV diet better than an actual raw diet! But I will look into both and speak with him. If you use NV do you do only the frozen raw or do you mix the kibble in with it? I was reading but it said u could do either way I didn't know if you had experiance doing one or the other? THanks again! I'm learning a lot that I had no clue was even available!


All the people I spoke with prior to deciding to do raw for my dogs said if you choose to do a combination raw/kibble diet ( this is what my vet recommends) one meal should be kibble ( we do b'fast) and one raw ( dinner). I was told not to mix them together because you want their short digestive tract to process the raw fairly quickly. Kibble is processed much slower than raw.


----------



## bebedechocolate (Feb 28, 2008)

If your dog is on K/D it is because of a health issue. I would be cautious when trying new diets due to the possibilities of making the kidney issues worse. If your vet could refer you to a holistic vet close to you that would be the best way to find an appropriate diet that would be safe for his kidneys as well as be healthy and supportive of a healthy weight.

As for the Slentrol, I would only use it as a last resort. Try a diet change first and see how it goes.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

bebedechocolate said:


> If your dog is on K/D it is because of a health issue. I would be cautious when trying new diets due to the possibilities of making the kidney issues worse.
> 
> As for the Slentrol, I would only use it as a last resort. Try a diet change first and see how it goes.


ITA please be very careful. K/D is a diet specifically for dogs with kidney problems. I know she has to lose weight but possibly less food with fillers such as a few carrots and green beans (no salt) might be a better way to do. Since she does have health problems please clear any diet change with your vet first.


----------



## JillianK (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi. I happen to represent the Slentrol medicine in my territory and would encourage you to ask your veterinarian to ask his/her Rep for some referrels of other clinics using Slentrol or if they already have dogs on it and how it is doing. But, let me give you some information about Slentrol and maybe you can make a more informed choice. Let me start by saying that "diet and exercise" are the recommended way for weight loss. But, "fat" has its own metabolism and produces a barrage of hormones. When those hormones get to a certain level, they actually have a reverse affect on causing the body to become "not hungry." Slentrol works with an enzyme "MTP" which normally packages digested lipids for entry into the bloodstream. A hormone named Peptide YY raises in the bloodstream therefore telling the dog it is full via the hypothalmus. In 12 months of study, given at 10 times the maximum dose, not one dog died. ALP levels in the liver actually decreased post Slentrol. And all levels came back to normal after treatment was completed. Slentrol, used correctly, will take weight off the dog and assist in realizing how much food is appropriate for the dog during the "weight management" phase. They target about 3% weight loss per month so the dog does not lose muscle mass. Once the dog has lost weight and they stop taking Slentrol the appetite will return to normal within 1-2 days. But; hopefully, working with your veterinarian, it can be determined the best diet amount to feed along with exercise to keep the dogs weight under control. Should you decide to use the product, please do not wash the syringe as water will cause the product to not be effective anymore. 

Now, you should also know that I am not just "selling" as I believe in a lot of approaches when it comes to treating my animals. Conventional, Accupuncture and Chiropratic. They all have there place and when used accordingly are very effective. I was "googling" Slentrol to see what was out there and came across your post. Let's face it, any amount of weight loss is a good thing. 

I have seen a lot of great results. Some that actually brought tears to my eyes because of the stories. I encourage you to speak to your Veterinarian more about Slentrol and if you trust their judgement you should be able to make the best decision. Afterall, most Veterinarians that I know aren't sales persons. They just love what they do for the animals.


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I know I started this thread awhile ago but I wanted to give my insight on this medicine Slentrol!

I know there were people on here and other forums who were against it but I decided to give it a try and I'm glad that I did!

When Rosie was first put on the medicine in March she weighed 71 lbs. and thats very overweight for a Bulldog. Now almost 6 months later she is down to 60 lbs. and boy what a difference! 

The medicine was supposed to be given for a period of 9 months but we decided to stop giving it to her after about 5 months sicne we had learned what her food intake should be a day with proper exercise! So although there were skeptics about the medicine it really did help us along with exercise! 

There were some side affects but nothing serious. She would vomit once or twice a day for the first week or two on the medicine and then after that she was fine. You did see a VERY noticable change in how much she wanted to eat! 

I just wanted to share my story of how my baby is on the path to becoming more fit and health! and she def is alot more happy and energetic!


----------



## dwella (Sep 10, 2008)

The adverse reactions associated with treatment with SLENTROL include vomiting, loose stools/diarrhea, lethargy, and anorexia. These adverse reactions were mainly observed during the first month of treatment or during the week after a dose increase. Vomiting was usually mild in severity, of short duration, and resolved with continued SLENTROL treatment. The SLENTROL-treated dogs generally had an increased frequency and duration of vomiting and diarrhea compared to the control dogs. The control dogs received corn oil.
In addition to the adverse reactions listed above, there were other abnormal findings. Many control and SLENTROL-treated dogs had dental disease, abnormal skin and ear findings, and lameness.
----------------------
dwella


Guaranteed ROI


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Susie, my Bernsese cross is quite a heavy set dog and over the winter put on a lot of weight. As I do Agility with her I wanted her to lose weight. I tried a few "diet" dog foods and they did not help at all. It was then recommended that I feed her the amount of dog food for the weight she should be. It took about three months but she is now down to her proper weight of just under 70 lbs. I do agree that Diet Medicine may be necessary for some really obese dogs but think it is healthier for the dog if you can just reduce their food, the same with people.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

KD is actually an excellent food for pets with kidney issues. To anyone reading this, please consult your vet before trying a homemade or raw diet, especially for special needs pets.

I'm glad Slentrol worked for you, but for educational purposes I would like to point out that for many clients at the vet clinic where I work, the side effects (vomiting, diarrhea) were too significant for the clients to feel comfortable continuing its use.

Just thought I would share my opinions and experience.


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

craven.44 said:


> KD is actually an excellent food for pets with kidney issues. To anyone reading this, please consult your vet before trying a homemade or raw diet, especially for special needs pets.
> 
> I'm glad Slentrol worked for you, but for educational purposes I would like to point out that for many clients at the vet clinic where I work, the side effects (vomiting, diarrhea) were too significant for the clients to feel comfortable continuing its use.
> 
> Just thought I would share my opinions and experience.



We just went to the vet again this past Wed and had a pretty good check-up! 

I understand what you are saying about people not feeling comfortable continuing it because of some side affects! I was scared to death! but the reason I really wanted to do it is because she was starting to head to the bridge sooner with all her weight! and right before we decided to use Slentrol we had to spend $3,500 for Rosie to have surgery to remove a MCT and amputate here toe! With that big scare already I wanted to do what I felt was the pest option for us to help her get where she needs! before using the medicine we were way over feeding her but after using the Medicine we learned how much food she actually needed! it wasn't the easiest thing to get used to not seeing your baby eating tht much and having an upset belly! I did worry very much but she did it probably a total of 4 days out of the first 2 weeks and after that everything was normal in her! 

Vet said she looked really good and even though she has skin allergies and itch's a lot he said she still looked great compared to other Bulldogs he has been seeing! her coat is nice and healthy and she looked good! she is starting to develop some arthritus but we are going to start her on some joint supplements!

Sorry this was so long...like I said I know not everyone will agree with it but I wanted to share my positive experiance although I know thats not everyone's case! Thanks for reading!


----------



## studentmom (Oct 21, 2009)

My dog has been on the medicine for 5 weeks.He has gone down ,17-12 lbs.There has been little side effects.We also changed him to weight loss food.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

A simple way to deal with this is to feed your dog a high protein, low carb, no-grain diet.


----------



## greensheep (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi, I am a certified vet tech. I have four dogs, all skinny, except for one. She has had two cruxiate ligament surgeries, a year apart. That meant she could not exercise as she normally would, for over two years, either because of injury or because she was healing from the surgeries. I was worried about her weight gain. So my vet and I together decided she was a good candidate for Slentrol.

Well, I would do it again in a heartbeat! It curbed her appetite, and it also works to discourage the intestine from absorbing the fats that it normally would during digestion. Her weight just melted off. 

I don't think it is for every dog. But when strict diet and increased exercise are NOT an option, it is a great aid. 

A word of caution - don't do a BARF diet or other fad diet with a dog who has a history of any kidney problems. You could end up with serious health issues or even permanent damage. Other people here recommend various high protein diets - again, a diet abnormally high in protein (for a dog, cat's are different!) is NOT a good thing for kidneys. These diets are fads, and people are making money off them. They aren't based on sound science, for the most part (I know, I've done extensive research on them from a medical veiwpoint).

Do go ahead with the cruxiate surgery too - I'm sure your vet told you there is a more than 50% chance your dog will blow the other cruxiate too. And the surgery is expensive. But if your dog is young, and would normally be active, as mine was, it is totally worth it. She was 3 for the first, 4 for the second, and she is nine now and active and not in pain as she was.


----------



## ruthmaryhill (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes! Slentrol along with rabies shots killed my 7 year old beagle. Too many chemicles at once. My vet stopped using it but made me pay their bill. We lost our best friend.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

greensheep said:


> A word of caution - don't do a BARF diet or other fad diet with a dog who has a history of any kidney problems. You could end up with serious health issues or even permanent damage. Other people here recommend various high protein diets - again, a diet abnormally high in protein (for a dog, cat's are different!) is NOT a good thing for kidneys. These diets are fads, and people are making money off them. They aren't based on sound science, for the most part (I know, I've done extensive research on them from a medical veiwpoint).


And your research indicated that feeding raw meat to a carnivore is a fad, but feeding diet pills is a great idea? I would be very interested in seeing this research. Could you point me toward some of your sources?


----------



## greensheep (Mar 13, 2010)

Good grief, I'm not here to argue with people, and I am not going to get into that kind of discussion. I am merely posting my experience, as someone with a veterinary background/degree and someone who has used Slentrol myself. 

As for the beagle story - I am very sorry for your loss, but you have to realize that any dog, any time, can have an adverse reaction to a drug or vaccine - that does not mean most dogs will. Also, the individual dog's propensity to reaction depends upon what is going on with them physiologically at the time - which you and your vet may or may not be aware. For example, your vet may not be aware of a pre-existing allergy to specific drugs, or may not be aware of an underlying condition with heart or liver (some of which are not detected with tests). To blame Slentrol for your dog's death is just not accurate, from a scientific viewpoint, and I would ask you to be very careful about using your own isolated experience - tragic though it was - to scare everyone else off Slentrol. If you have lingering questions, I suggest you speak more at length to your vet about exactly why and how your dog died. Many dogs have vaccines while taking Slentrol, and your vet can clarify why for your particular dog, that was fatal.

The truth is - Slentrol can be very safe and very helpful for the right candidates. The woman who started the thread has a dog who may be an ideal candidate. Obesity is very dangerous for dogs, and Slentrol in helping to control that can be a real positive in health care and maintainance.


----------



## greensheep (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh, forgot about the raw meat thing. . . I really don't want to get into an argument over that either. There is plenty of bad info out there on the internet. Also, it is not my responsibility to do your research. If you care to educate yourself, that is your responsibility. 

What I can tell you, is based upon my experience, background and education, yes, raw feeding has many inherent problems at this point in time. That is why the vast majority of vets discourage it. Some of these may be parasites, inadequate nutritional additives, and high calories. Not to mention exhorbitant cost. 

I believe personally that it is a fad because 1)it is simply not based on good science at this point in time, but more on pseudo-science originating from people who have a vested interest in selling the idea to make money, and 2) I have personally been involved in the treatment of too many dogs suffering from malnutrition because their owners had them on such a diet. 

In the future, raw diets may make more sense and may be more nutritionally and scientifically sound in their formulation, but at this point, the basic reason why you would choose to feed your dog such a diet over a premium kibble which is higher in nutrition, less prone to spoilage, and has zero chance of parasitical transfer - is beyond me. So, I call it a fad.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

This is the second time in as many months that I have asked someone on this forum to point me toward the sources they used to do research and they have told me they won't do it. What's up with that? You said you'd done research already...why would I search for your sources when you could just tell me what they are? I'm interesting in gaining some actual knowledge on the subject. Why keep it from me?


----------



## Merryck (Mar 22, 2010)

I currently have TWO dogs on Slentrol. One is a Beagle, the other is a Shepard / Beagle Mix. I put the Beagle on Slentrol 2 years to help him lose weight. He has went from 60 LBS to 37 LBS, his target is 32. The Shepard / Beagle has been on Slentrol for a year in July, and has went from 66.8 to 
54.2, her traget is 45. 

Slentrol is a liquid not a pill, and it works. Buddy is almost 6 years old and plays with DaisyMae (3 yrs old) with no problems. Before Slentrol, he wouldn't play, couldn't jump on the couch, and COULDN'T jump off a bed.

Of course you do have to cut down on treats, and NO TABLE FOOD. We had a Thyroid test, and complete physicals on both before starting Slentrol. 

We are so glad we started them on it !! But ALWAYS follow the Vets advice first !!


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

Merryck said:


> Of course you do have to cut down on treats, and NO TABLE FOOD. We had a Thyroid test, and complete physicals on both before starting Slentrol.


Sounds like if you were willing to cut back of treats and table scraps you could have cut down on kibble too and saved putting endless chemicals into your dogs for years to get weight loss to happen.


----------



## jfields (Mar 23, 2010)

dleggs15 said:


> Has anyone tried or knows of anyone that has tried the new diet medicine for dogs called Slentrol? my vet recommended it for our Bulldog but I am trying to get some insight if anyone else has tried it. It's fairly new so they dont have a long term study on it but the facts taht I have read so far seems like it could be dangerous for her also considering she is a Bully and allergic to everything and anything. Any insight on the diet medicine Slentrol would be greatly appreciated. Thanks =0)


I have asked my vet and he said he would not recommend it at this time as it has not been on the market long enough he says usually 3 years of trial before he will use a drug. I have an oveweight dauschund and she has back problems due to weight issues. I have her on 1/4 cup of Iams weight control twice daily and she is not loosing. She can't excercise and play as she is on pain medication Deramaxx and an inflamatory drug. I am at loss of knowing what I am supposed to do for her.


----------



## Malsrock (May 25, 2010)

We have two Giant Alaskan Malamutes that were failed fosters.

The girl, Sitka, is extremely lazy and stubborn. She would refuse to exercise, as in laying down and refuse to get up. Even if her bonded buddy, Blizzie was there, she didn't care.

She went as far as she wanted and couldn't care less and wouldn't go any farther. Period, as far as she was concerned.

Add in the fact that at a giant, she should weigh about 120-125lbs, she weighed about 132lbs and I could NOT move her unless she helped.

She began to get heavier, which made walking harder. It was a viscious cycle.

We started the Slentrol and for her, it has been a miracle drug. She lost weight laying about.

BUT we also did a major diet change and changed the responsibilties for food, as my hubby is a softy and felt it was "mean". (Yes, he is a moron.)

Sitka has been on the meds for six weeks and there has been a noticable difference. We started it while she was being treated for a Lick Granuloma, so exercise for almost NIL.

But as everyone has said, talk with your vet. Trust what they have to say. Get all the blood tests exactly like you are supposed to.

Our other Mal, Blizzie who loves to walk, has no issues with weight even though he is 135lbs. But we changed his diet as well, mostly because they tend to share bowls. 

Sitka had zero reactions to the Slentrol. Truthfully, I am lazy like Sitka and wish this stuff would work on me!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

greensheep said:


> Oh, forgot about the raw meat thing. . . I really don't want to get into an argument over that either. There is plenty of bad info out there on the internet. Also, it is not my responsibility to do your research. If you care to educate yourself, that is your responsibility.
> 
> What I can tell you, is based upon my experience, background and education, yes, raw feeding has many inherent problems at this point in time. That is why the vast majority of vets discourage it. Some of these may be parasites, inadequate nutritional additives, and high calories. Not to mention exhorbitant cost.
> 
> ...


My dogs who have been raw fed for 17+ years would heartily disagree with you.

HOW can you improve on mother nature?

HOW can it be considered healthy for any animal to have a diet which includes no fresh food?

HOW do you explain the mouth of meat cutting tools a dog has for teeth if it is not supposed to eat meat?

I have maintained a number of dogs from birth to 12+ years on an exclusively raw diet.

My ANECDOTAL opinion is that there is nothing better for my dogs.


----------



## peterloftus (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm a reporter covering the drug industry and I'm interested in interviewing dog owners who have used Slentrol, for a potential article. Please contact me at [email protected].


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

greensheep said:


> Oh, forgot about the raw meat thing. . . I really don't want to get into an argument over that either. There is plenty of bad info out there on the internet. Also, it is not my responsibility to do your research. If you care to educate yourself, that is your responsibility.
> 
> What I can tell you, is based upon my experience, background and education, yes, raw feeding has many inherent problems at this point in time. That is why the vast majority of vets discourage it. Some of these may be parasites, inadequate nutritional additives, and high calories. Not to mention exhorbitant cost.
> 
> ...


unfortunately, what you're giving is an opinion...and calling raw diets a fad can lead people away from raw....when, in fact, you really have no real information. i would ask that you stick to the subject at hand, which was experiences with slentrol.....and i would respect your knowledge on that...

i can understand you giving information about slentrol...because you've given it to your dog, you've dealt with it, and have some experience with it.

but please don't tell people not to feed raw because it's a fad...certainly, it's been around longer than slentrol....whether it's barf model, whole prey model, or frankenprey....


----------



## zoltan (May 12, 2011)

yes i have for my boarder collie and it worked wonderful at first only side effect was small amount of runny stool her activity increased but than when i would call my vet to reorder it seamed that they never had it on hand this happened 3 times i always called 3 days before i needed it but i was told they didnt have it at that time and my dog would have to go without it for 2-3 days so i just titrated her off it but it was a wonderful product prior to stating there was a complete blood panel done to make sure she was healthy to take this med. good luck,zoltan


----------

